# AV-Receiver und Surround Lautsprecher



## Zerberus1 (2. Februar 2012)

Hallo Leute,

brauche mal eure Hilfe.. Ich beabsichtige mir einen AV-Receiver zu holen diesen Monat und in naher Zukunft auch Surround Lautsprecher. Ich habe mich schon etwas eingelesen im Netz und habe noch ein paar Fragen. 
Zur Auswahl stehen:

AV-Receiver:
Denon AVR-1912
Onkyo TX-NR609
Pioneer VSX-921
YamahaRX-V671

http://www.areadvd.de/hardware/2011/avr_hdmi_1_4.shtml

Dazu möchte ich wissen, welcher eurer Meinung nach am besten geeignet ist. Ich höre haupsächlich TV, DVD Sound und auch gerne mal Musik. Habe im Moment 2 Quadral Satelliten Boxen mit einem Subwoofer an meinem Stereo Verstärker der ca. 15 Jahre alt ist.... Klang ist soweit ganz ok aber es muß was neues her.. ..! Ich will mir auch dieses Jahr noch Surround Lautsprecher (5.1) zulegen aber das ist auf Grund der recht happigen Kosten erstmal nach hinten geschoben. An welchem Receiver kann man denn auch Stereo Boxen betreiben... (kann man wohl an allen aber welcher AV Receiver bietet auch guten Stereo Klang.....) . Der AV Receiver soll natürlich die best mögliche Ausstattung haben für das Geld.... Ich habe kein IPhone und auch kein IPad... diese Funktionen sind für mich also nebensächlich! Was ich allerdings gerne haben möchte ist das Streaming vom PC auf die Anlage......

Als zweites würde ich gerne eure Meinung hören zu den Surround Lautsprecher (5.1) die es dann evtl. werden sollen... Für den Receiver beabsichtige ich so ca. 400 - 450 Euronen zu investieren und bei den Boxen bin ich sehr unschlüssig. Werde aber wohl ca. 600 Euronen ins Auge fassen. Habe schonmal etwas mit den Teufel Columa 300 geliebäugelt aber ich kann es nicht einschätzen ob die wirklich das Richtige sind. Habe so ca. 25-30 qm zu beschallen...

http://www.areadvd.de/hardware/2011/teufel_columa300_L_wireless.shtml

Also bombt mich zu mit euren Meinungen 

Ich habe übrigens eine Sony KDL-46EX700 LED TV und einen Panasonic DMP-BDT111 Bluray Palyer......

Besten Dank schonmal im Voraus

Gruß
Zerberus


----------



## sven1313 (2. Februar 2012)

Ich kann onkyo empfehlen bei anderen hersteller bezahlste für die gleiche ausstatung mehr. Du kannst mit allen stereo hören nur leider hört sich das mit so teufel brühwürfel sch.....se an spreche da aus erfahrung hatte lautsprecher von teufel für 1500 euro die dinger haben sich so sch...e angehört kann dir nur grosse standlautsprecher empfehlen lg sven


----------



## Zerberus1 (2. Februar 2012)

Hi Sven,

danke für deinen Post... was wäre denn deine Empfehlung für Surround Lautsprecher (5.1). Hast du da Erfahrung?!


----------



## sven1313 (3. Februar 2012)

Also an deiner stelle würde ich für 600 euro kein 5.1 nehmen sondern 2.0 oder 2.1 da bekommst du mehr fürs geld lg sven


----------



## FreaksLikeMe (3. Februar 2012)

1. Die Tests von Areadvd kannste knicken.
2. Wie mein vorredner schon sagte, für das Geld würde ich lieber in ein gescheites 2.0/2.1 System kaufen.
3. Für ein Receiver würde ich nicht genauso viel ausgeben wie für die Boxen. 2/3 für die Boxen, 1/3 für den Receiver.

Daher würde ich etwas weniger in den Receiver investieren. Z.b. den Yamaha RX V471 oder den Onkyo Tx NR509.
Der onkyo hat auch ein LAN Port für Internet Radio und Audio Stream.

Und von Teufel Sachen würde ich dir auch abraten.

Hier mal ein paar empfehlenswerte Marken (Zitiert nach Madz )



> Es gibt zig verschiedene, empfehlenswerte Lautsprecherhersteller. Schau mal die Liste an und geh soviele Lautsprecher wie möglich probehören!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Xion4 (3. Februar 2012)

sven1313 schrieb:


> Also an deiner stelle würde ich für 600 euro kein 5.1 nehmen sondern 2.0 oder 2.1 da bekommst du mehr fürs geld lg sven


 
Naja, mit den Wharfedale Crystal 3 bekommt er für das Geld schonmal unschlagbar viel  Meine EMpfehlung, dazu noch nen schönen Subwoofer suchen.


----------



## Herbboy (3. Februar 2012)

Bei Boxen um die 600-800€ reicht auch ein Receiver für 250-300€ völlig aus. Und so oder so: wenn Du nach und nach aufbaust, hast Du in der Tat mehr Spaß, als wenn Du ein "günstiges" Komplettset suchst - aber es kann auch sein, dass Dir ein 600€-Set völlig reicht und es für DICH gar nicht so einen Vorteil bringt, wenn die Boxen für zB 300€ mehr dann gefühlt 5% besser sind  

Ich hab einen Yamaha RX-V471 und bin sehr zufrieden. Bei den ganzen Preis-Kämpfen kann man auch nicht pauschal sagen, welche Firma besser ist, denn viele Modelle kriegt man auch mal plötzlich für 20% weniger für ein Paar Tage - zB meiner kostet aktuell 260-270€, da ist der Onkyo 309 ähnlich einzuordnen. Zwischen den beiden Modellen schwankte ich auch. ABer dann gab es den RX-V471 am Cybermonday bei amazon für 230€ - und dann war die Sache klar.


----------



## Zerberus1 (3. Februar 2012)

Hallo Leute,

vielen Dank für die Posts.... Wäre es denn dann überhaupt sinnvoll einen AV Receiver zu holen. Meine Vorstellung war auf jeden Fall die komplette "Heimkino" Anlage über den Receiver laufen zu lassen. Alles per HDMI in den Receiver und nur mit *einem* HDMI in den Fernseher. Was mir wie gesagt auch wichtig ist, dass ich von meinem PC über Netzwerk auf die Anlage streamen und somit auch mal ne Party beschallen kann..... Machen denn 2.1 Boxen auf einem Surround Receiver Sinn... Hören die sich genau so gut an wie man es halt von Stereo Lautsprechern her kennt?! 
Ich will natürlich auch in die Zukunft investieren da die Dinger ja auch vermeindlich ewig halten..... (mein alter ist halt 15 Jahre alt und immer noch nicht hinüber was ja schon positiv ist!). Surround ist halt auch ne coole Sache bei Fernsehen, DVD gucken.... bin da echt unschlüssig.... 
Beim Receiver würde ich glaube ich zum Denon AVR-1912 tendieren. Der hat in fast allen Test die ich gelesen habe (nicht nur AREA DVD) vom Klang immer überzeugt......

Grundsätzlich muss ich sagen, dass ich schon perfektionist bin.... Bei den Boxen kommt es halt zu 95 % auf den Klang an und da möchte ich auch das beste Ergebnis erzielen.....da gebe ich lieber ein paar mehr Euronen aus als das ich mich hinterher über schlechten Sound ärgere für das viele Geld... Der Spaß hat natürlich auch Grenzen beim Geld... kann mir leider keine High End Anlage für 10.000 € leisten...

Wie auch immer... für weitere Tipps wäre ich sehr dankbar

Bis dann
Zerberus


----------



## Herbboy (3. Februar 2012)

Also, mein Yamaha RX-V471 hat 4 HDMI in und 1x Out. D.h.: BluRay Player und PC per HDMI in dran, den Receiver über seinen HDMI-Out an den LCD. Man könnte natürlich auch noch zB ne Spielekonsole ebenso anschließen. Dazu hab ich noch einen CD-PLayer analog angeschlossen und meinen PC (wenn ich mal NUR Ton zB für MP3 brauche und fürs Bild meinen TFT nutzen will) per digitalem Koax angeschlossen. Ach ja: und den LCD per optischem Kabel, denn bei vielen Sendungen oder auch zB Live Fußball, was ich über den DVB-C-Tuner im LCD empfange, hab ich dann auch 5.1

Beim Denon 1912 wird es nicht anders sein. "Problem" ist halt, dass Du bei Deinem Budget halt klanglich einen größeren Vorteil hast, wenn Du für den Receiver 100€ weniger und dafür dann 100€ mehr in die Boxen investierst, denn ob die Klangunterschiede vom zB Yamaha RX-V471, Onkyo 309 oder auch dem Denon 1312 im Vergleich zum Denon 1612 wirklich so groß ist, dass Du es mit Boxen für "nur" 600€ merkst.


----------



## T'PAU (3. Februar 2012)

Als Denon-Besitzer sehe ich das natürlich durch die _Denon-Brille_. Aber der AVR-1912 scheint schon ein tolles Gerät zu sein (Referenz bei areadvd.de usw.).
Da du ja alle Video-Quellen per HDMI-Kabel vom AVR zum TV leiten willst (so wie bei meinem AVR-2310 auch), ist vielleicht noch interessant zu erwähnen, dass der Denon analoge Video-Quellen zu HDMI konvertieren kann (können die anderen erwähnten Receiver evtl. auch?). Z.B. hab ich hier einen Laserdisc-Player per S-Video am Denon und dann halt per HDMI zum TV.
Ich persönlich muss aber sagen, dass gerade Denon (die anderen grossen Hersteller aber auch) seit den 2010er Geräte zu viel abgespeckt haben, was für mich wichtig wäre. Der 2310/1910 ok, bei 2311 und 2312 fehlen mir zu viele Features, wie Phono-Eingang, 7.1 ext-in, 7.1 pre-out, Netzschalter, 230V-Buchse...


----------



## Zerberus1 (3. Februar 2012)

Hallo T´PAU... vielen Dank.... Ich habe keinen separaten CD-Palyer und auch keinen Plattenspieler... Meine Musik spiele ich fast immer über den DVD Player oder per USB Stick (viel MP3 aber auch Audio CDs) oder per Stream auf den Fernseher welcher per Cinch-Kabel an der Anlage hängt.... Das möchte ich in Zukunft halt per Lan direkt auf die Anlage streamen ohne immer den Fernseher an zu machen..... einen euro Netzsteckeranschluß finde ich persönlich auch nicht so wichtig für den Receiver.... Kannst du mir vielleicht noch erklären wofür die 7.1 ext-in und pre-out gut sind....

Hast du vielleicht noch einen oder mehrere Tips zu den Lautsprechern (5.1)... kannst du da was empfehlen und wie verhält es sich mit Stereo Musik... wird die dann auch "nur" in stereo wiedergegeben trotz sourround Lautsprechern oder wird der Sound dann auf alle Boxen verteilt?!

Danke dir


----------



## Herbboy (4. Februar 2012)

Zerberus1 schrieb:


> Hallo T´PAU... vielen Dank.... Ich habe keinen separaten CD-Palyer und auch keinen Plattenspieler... Meine Musik spiele ich fast immer über den DVD Player oder per USB Stick (viel MP3 aber auch Audio CDs) oder per Stream auf den Fernseher welcher per Cinch-Kabel an der Anlage hängt.... Das möchte ich in Zukunft halt per Lan direkt auf die Anlage streamen ohne immer den Fernseher an zu machen..... einen euro Netzsteckeranschluß finde ich persönlich auch nicht so wichtig für den Receiver.... Kannst du mir vielleicht noch erklären wofür die 7.1 ext-in und pre-out gut sind....


 das - vor allem das mit MP3 - alles spricht an sich eher dafür, dass Dir ein Receiver für 300€ locker reicht und Du im Zweifel eher mehr für die Boxen ausgeben solltest... das mit 7.1 ext-in dürfte wohl ein analoger Surround-Eingang sein, also dass Du zB den PC mit 3 Kabeln da anschließen kannst für SUrround, falls Du es nicht digital übermitteln willst oder kannst - für Games in Surround brauchst Du halt eine Graka mit HDMI und eigenem passendem Audiochip oder eine Soundkarte mit Digitalausgang und Dolby Digital Live oder DTS Connet. Ob meine Vermutung mit 7.1 ext-in stimmt, das muss dir aber TPau dann selbst sagen. 




> kannst du da was empfehlen und wie verhält es sich mit Stereo Musik... wird die dann auch "nur" in stereo wiedergegeben trotz sourround Lautsprechern oder wird der Sound dann auf alle Boxen verteilt?!


 Auch wenn Du nicht mich gefragt hast  : das kannst Du selber auswählen. Du kannst die Musik auf alle Boxen verteilen, Du kannst auch NUR die beiden Frontboxen nutzen. Ich persönlich hab es so eingestellt, dass die beiden Frontboxen + Sub bei Musik spielen. Den Sub regel ich dann direkt am Sub nach Bedarf nach, zB bei der Musik von der einen Band ist 50% Sub eine Qual, weil man nur noch ein Brummen und Wummern hört - da sind 20% das Maximum. Bei ner anderen Band sind 50% Sub genau richtig. Wenn ich einen Mix mit mehreren Bands abspiele, nehm ich dann halt 30%.


----------



## Zerberus1 (4. Februar 2012)

Ich danke dir Herbboy.... kannst du denn Surround Lautsprecher empfehlen?! Hast du welche oder vielleicht Feunde oder Bekannte.............. Wäre da auch um Tips dankbar. Teufel kommt ja zumindest hier nicht so gut an.. Bin da natürlich auch nicht festgelegt.... Habe halt nicht so den Plan und schaue dann im Netzt nach Test..

Surround-Lautsprecher Test

Naja... vielleicht noch eine paar Surround Lautsprecher Tips von dir/ euch... das wäre cool

Vielen Dank


----------



## Herbboy (4. Februar 2012)

Also, je nach Budget und auch je nach dem, wieviel Platz Du hast (zB WILLST du vlt sogar lieber sehr kleine Satellitenboxen? ), wird immer ganz gern empfohlen, einfach ein Paar Heco Victa 301 (130-150€) http://www.amazon.de/Heco-Victa-301-schwarz-Paar/dp/B0042A41OA/ für vorne zu nehmen, für hinten am besten auch, da würden aber auch die Victa 201 Heco Victa 201 2-Wege Regallautsprecher espresso: Amazon.de: Elektronik reichen oder auch JBL COntrol one (die hab ich selber bei Saturn in schwarz für 90€ bekommen, da sind auch Wandhalterungen dabei) http://www.amazon.de/JBL-Control-Lautsprecher-Paar-silber/dp/B00065GPDK - hinten klingt es dann halt nicht GENAU wie vorne, WENN Du Sounds hast, die an sich gleich klingen sollten. Soll heißen: wenn Du Stereomusik auf alle Boxen verteilst, wird ja der Sound der vorderen Boxen quasi nach hinten kopiert - dann merkst Du, dass die Musik aus den hinteren Boxen anders klingt. Wenn aber zB bei nem Film ein Auto vorne losfährt und nach hinten fährt, merkst Du nicht, dass es anders klingt, bzw. bei dem leicht anderen Klang kannst Du nicht wissen, ob es an den Boxen liegt oder einfach nur an der natürlichen Veränderung des Klanges im Film durch zB Gebäude, andere Autos, Echos usw. - und wenn von hinten ein Sound kommt, er sowieso NUR von hinten kommt, merkst Du natürlich erst Recht keinen Nachteil, weil Du ja gar nicht weiß, wie das mit anderen Boxen klingen würde  

Als Center würde dann eine Heco Victa 101 passen (auch die hab ich selber bei mir in Betrieb), ca 80€ http://www.amazon.de/Heco-Center-2-Wege-Centerlautsprecher-schwarz/dp/B004C0T41A . Dann bist Du selbst wenn Du die 301 auch für hinten nimmst bei ca 350-380€, dazu dann ein Sub für 200€. Plus Kabel bist Du dann bei ca 600€. Ich selber hab einen Sub für 130€, der MIR völlig reicht - ich hab bewusst keinen genommen, bei denen die Leute bei ihren Meinungen schreiben, dass schon bei 30% Subeinstellung das Zimmer bebt  INzwischen gibt es den auch ab 120€, ich hatte den bei redcoon bestellt: Yamaha YST-SW030 Subwoofer (versch. Farben) | Geizhals.at Deutschland bei amazon auch Meinungen, die genau das beschreiben, was ich empfinde: schöner unterstützender Bass, der aber nicht alles überdominiert: Amazon.de: Kundenrezensionen: Yamaha YST SW 030 Advanced YST und QD Bass Subwoofer 130 W, 20 cm Tieftöner) schwarz und Yamaha Advanced YST und QD Bass Subwoofer130 W, 20 cm: Amazon.de: Elektronik


ps: für vorne L+R habe ich meine alten Regalboxen von Tannoy für DAMALS umgerechnet ca 400€/Paar. Die sind von der Bauweise her im ähnlichen Prinzip wie die HEco Victa 201/301.


----------



## T'PAU (4. Februar 2012)

Herbboy schrieb:


> ... das mit 7.1 ext-in dürfte wohl ein analoger Surround-Eingang sein, also dass Du zB den PC mit 3 Kabeln da anschließen kannst für SUrround, falls Du es nicht digital übermitteln willst oder *kannst* - für Games in Surround brauchst Du halt eine Graka mit HDMI und eigenem passendem Audiochip oder eine Soundkarte mit Digitalausgang und Dolby Digital Live oder DTS Connet. Ob meine Vermutung mit 7.1 ext-in stimmt, das muss dir aber TPau dann selbst sagen.


Genau so sieht es aus!
Ich hab nochmal das _kannst_ fett gemacht, da es schlicht nicht anders geht, Surround-Sound in den AV-Receiver zu bringen... wenn man nicht 5.1, sondern in meinem Fall (da Center nur temporär aufgebaut ist) 4.0/1 bzw. Stereo. Der Sub-Kanal wird leider nur im 5.1 Modus rausgegeben, nicht aber in dem von Creative so genannten 4.1 Modus (der namentlich einen Sub vorgaukelt, der aber nicht vorhanden ist, ebenso bei Stereo!). Also fällt einfache Digital-Übertragung bei meiner Audigy weg. 
Und den 5.1 pre-Out brauche ich auch nur für PC-Betrieb. Bei PC hängt der Aktiv-Sub nicht am Sub-Out des Receivers, da dort nichts ankommt, da ja am 5.1-in kein Sub-Kanal anliegt vom PC. Ich benutze dann die Front pre-outs, so dass zumindest die Frontkanäle Bass haben. Bei allen anderen Quellen schalte ich per Cinchumschalter wieder auf Sub-Out. 
Ist ätzend umständlich, aber das Problem scheinen, was ich so rausgefunden habe, alle Soundkarten zu haben, die nicht Dolby Digital Live unterstützen.

Soviel dazu, dass man nie genug Anschlüsse haben kann an einem AV-Receiver.


----------



## Caspar (5. Februar 2012)

Bei der Finanzlage bekommst du auch schon Lautsprecher der Canton GLE - Serie. Die machen sich bei Musik wesentlich besser. Ich würde dir demnach folgendes empfehlen:
Canton GLE 430 schwarz (Paar): Amazon.de: Elektronik
Canton GLE 455 Center 2.5-Wege Centerlautsprecher: Amazon.de: Elektronik
mivoc sw 1100 a2
Heco Victa 200 Black Selection 2-Wege: Amazon.de: Elektronik


----------



## Xion4 (5. Februar 2012)

Zerberus1 schrieb:


> Ich danke dir Herbboy.... kannst du denn Surround Lautsprecher empfehlen?! Hast du welche oder vielleicht Feunde oder Bekannte.............. Wäre da auch um Tips dankbar. Teufel kommt ja zumindest hier nicht so gut an.. Bin da natürlich auch nicht festgelegt.... Habe halt nicht so den Plan und schaue dann im Netzt nach Test..
> 
> Surround-Lautsprecher Test
> 
> ...




Nochmal, schau dir die Wharfedale Crystal 3 an, kommt dir vielleicht unbekannt vor vom Namen her, was besseres in der Preisklasse findest du aber nicht, und passt genau in dein Budget. Eignen sich meiner Meinung nach sehr für Musik, und ergänzt mit nem passenden Subwoofer erhält du vergleichsweise deutlich mehr Leistung und Qualität als bei jeden TeufelSet in der Liga.

Ausführlicher User-Test hier: 

ERFAHRUNGSBERICHT WHARFEDALE CRYSTAL 3 SET, Test-/Erfahrungsberichte - HIFI-FORUM

Und Fachmagazin Test hier:

Test Lautsprecher Surround - Wharfedale Crystal 3-Serie - sehr gut


----------



## Zerberus1 (5. Februar 2012)

Hi Xion4,

das ließt sich ja wirklich gut.... hast du die Dinger zu Hause stehen?! Ich denke, dass die ne Überlegung wert sind. Werde mal ein bischen im Netz stöbern nach Preisen und Farben usw. Was für einen Sub würdest du empfehlen?!

Vielen Dank erstmal an alle... habt mir wirklich gut geholfen...

Wer noch Anregungen hat... immer her damit!

Zerberus


----------



## Xion4 (5. Februar 2012)

Ich hab nen Sub von Wharfedale, Powercube DX10, ist ein Downfiresubwoofer, hat ordentlich WUms.

Meine Lautsprecher sind in ganz schwarz, mir war der Subwoofer wichtig, denn fürs richtige Heimkino muss man die Nachbarn an die Wände klopfen hören.  Ich habe für beides zusammen bei lostinhifi 560€ bezahlt, Sub war ein Vorführer.

Also gut im Rahmen, und ansonsten den Sub etwas später kaufen.

Was den AV Reiceiver angeht, heute ist ab 17.30Uhr der Denon AVR 1912 im Blitzangebot bei Amazon, aktueller Preis 379€, ich denke der wird dann bei 349€ oder drunter liegen, für das Geld denke ich unschlagbar. Ansonsten landet mein AVR 1610 demnächst vielleicht im Marktplatz da ich über den 1912er nachdenke


----------



## Zerberus1 (5. Februar 2012)

Ja cool Sache... bin auch Amazoner aber das kannte ich garnicht.... gibt es dass immer für Restposten?! Werde da auf jeden Fall schauen und mir das Ding holen wenn es sich lohnt....


----------



## Xion4 (5. Februar 2012)

Naja, ist kein Restposten, aber regelmässiggibt es diese Blitzangebote:

Hier mal der Link dazu:

Amazon.de: Sonderangebote, Restposten, Schnäppchen, reduzierte Bestseller, Outlet

infach nach rechts durchklicken


----------



## Zerberus1 (5. Februar 2012)

Xion4 schrieb:


> Naja, ist kein Restposten, aber regelmässiggibt es diese Blitzangebote:
> 
> Hier mal der Link dazu:
> 
> ...


 
Ich danke dir... habe auch schon geschnüffelt und es gefunden... Das werde ich dann mal Gas geben heute und mir das Ding holen... .. Und mit den Boxen muß ich mal schauen wann ich die Knete übrig habe.....

Vielen Dank


----------



## Xion4 (6. Februar 2012)

KOmm aber nicht auf die Idee das Motiv 6 zu kaufen welches in der von dir benannten Review stand 

Den 1912er nun bestellt?


----------



## Zerberus1 (6. Februar 2012)

Xion4 schrieb:


> Warte, hast du jetzt doch schon ein Satz Surround Speaker? Teufel Motiv 6? Die hatte ich vor den Wharfies auch im Auge, aber nur aus optischen Gründen. Klang brauch Volumen und das haben die flachen Säulen meines Erachtens nicht. Und fürs Heimkino muss der Sub auf den Boden donnern  Aber da scheiden sich die Geister


 
Ne, habe noch keine Surround Lautsprecher gekauft.... da muß ich noch ein bischen sparen..... Mal sehen welche ich mir dann hole... Die Wharfedale Crystal 3 hören sich schon cool an... Frage nur welchen Sub man dabei nehmen sollte?!


----------



## Xion4 (6. Februar 2012)

Kontaktiere mal lostinhifi...vielleicht hat er was passendes stehen...wenn du schwerpunkt Musik hast, dann nen Frontfore, wenn er frei strahlen kann, Schwerpunkt Heimkino empfehle ich nen downfire.


----------



## Zerberus1 (6. Februar 2012)

Ja, hab mir den Denon AVR-1912 gestern bestellt bei Amazon.. Blitzangebot für 349 Euronen... jetzt muß ich nur noch wegen Surround Lautsprechern und Sub schauen.... Wird aber wohl noch ein wenig dauern.... Danke dir!


----------



## Caspar (11. Februar 2012)

Ideal wären zwei Subs.  Mivoc 1100 II ~120€

Dadurch lassen sich Reflexionen im Raum besser ausgleichen, die Subs können als Pärchen "lauter" und die Räumlichkeit steigt enorm.


----------

